# can someone help me get rid of this little lens flare... i have no idea how to remove



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

hey, I dont know what would be the best way to remove the lens flare from my poor dogs face... haha can you see it? I can and its annoying...

i can get rid of it easy if I convert to b&w.. but I dont want bw... i like colours  hehe

well, any help would be apreciated.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm...lightroom has a recovery tool which is useful, but I havent tried it with flare...the heal tool could also be utilized, and you would be surprised what a good use of levels can do


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 5, 2007)

its a bit better


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Aug 5, 2007)

Personally I would use the clone tool in Photoshop.


----------



## John_05 (Aug 5, 2007)

i gave it a try too.

all i did was select the part with the flare on it,  and use the color replace tool to get rid of the purplish color.  then i just adjusted the saturation and brightness of the selection so it looked a little less gray and matched the rest of his fur a little better.






BTW,  thats a beautiful dog.  i take care of a friends Rotweillers on occasion when she goes out of town.  theyre amazing animals.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

wow john, thank you very much for teaching me that 

and yes, he is a lovely dog, my mom bread her two 9 months ago and I just couldnt let him go, im taking him up to the peak discrict tomorrow for a few days hehe, i spoil him... i guess ill be sharing the bed again


----------



## John_05 (Aug 5, 2007)

ServerKill said:


> wow john, thank you very much for teaching me that
> 
> and yes, he is a lovely dog, my mom bread her two 9 months ago and I just couldnt let him go, im taking him up to the peak discrict tomorrow for a few days hehe, i spoil him... i guess ill be sharing the bed again


 
youre welcome.  

my friend has 5 full grown Rotweillers,  and they all like to try to sleep in the bed at the same time.  i spent a week at her house caring for them while she was away, and i dont think i got more than an hours worth of continuous sleep the whole time.  fighting for bed space with 5 dogs that range in size from about 120-175 pounds on a queen size bed isnt the best way to get a good nights sleep,  but i didnt mind.  theyre spoiled rotten,  but they deserve to be.  she tells me she never has a care in the world when shes home with her dogs, and it isnt surprising.  someone would have to be either very stupid,  or out of their mind to mess around with all those dogs loose.


----------

